# Airlift Performance Struts MK6 GTI bang/pop when raising



## Paulbag (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm running the airlift performance series struts and v2 management in my GTI. 

I originally had the bags screwed right down when installing the kit but the ride was hard as hell the lift was poo so I set about screwing the bags up. (1 inch roughly)

Now when I go from being airred out to ride height there is mighty bang or pop. I looked at the car over a pit last night and you can see the bottom bellow of the bag pop out after there is some pressure in the bag. 

Anyone have any ideas of why or how to go about stopping it?

Any help would be great


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

no real help on solving the issue but it sounds like I have the same sound and experience the same thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Paulbag said:


> I'm running the airlift performance series struts and v2 management in my GTI.
> 
> I originally had the bags screwed right down when installing the kit but the ride was hard as hell the lift was poo so I set about screwing the bags up. (1 inch roughly)
> 
> ...


It is pretty common for the air bag to make a pop sound when air has entered the bag and the car is starting to lift.


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

This is a very normal sound you are hearing when using a double bellow bag. I would not be concerned and there isn't anything you can do to stop the noise from happening.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

Paulbag said:


> I originally had the bags screwed right down when installing the kit but the ride was hard as hell the lift was poo so I set about screwing the bags up. (1 inch roughly)




I just want to clarify here. Did you actually turn the air bag to make the adjustment or the lower mount? To properly change the length of our performance series struts the lower must be be adjusted just like a coil over. Turning the airbag is going to cause an air leak.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> It is pretty common for the air bag to make a pop sound when air has entered the bag and the car is starting to lift.





ocdpvw said:


> This is a very normal sound you are hearing when using a double bellow bag. I would not be concerned and there isn't anything you can do to stop the noise from happening.


x3. Mine make the same popping noise, as does my friend who has the same exact car and setup as me. It's normal and nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Paulbag (Jun 5, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I just want to clarify here. Did you actually turn the air bag to make the adjustment or the lower mount? To properly change the length of our performance series struts the lower must be be adjusted just like a coil over. Turning the airbag is going to cause an air leak.



I just turned the airbag, is this bad? Is there anyway to undo this? 
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

Paulbag said:


> I just turned the airbag, is this bad? Is there anyway to undo this?
> Thanks


Yes, it is very bad! You must screw the bag all the way back down and check for leaks.

Length adjustments on our performance series struts must be done at the lower mount.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, it is very bad!  You must screw the bag all the way back down and check for leaks.
> 
> Length adjustments on our performance series struts must be done at the lower mount.


But if the lower mount is secure in the spindle, you loosen the locking collar and then adjust the bag up/down its essentially doing the same thing right? Maybe hes not spinning the bag, but the full strut while the lower mount stays secure....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> But if the lower mount is secure in the spindle, you loosen the locking collar and then adjust the bag up/down its essentially doing the same thing right? Maybe hes not spinning the bag, but the full strut while the lower mount stays secure....


I understand where you are going with this, but no it is not the same thing, you NEVER want to adjust the bag up or down. When adjusting the lower strut mount the lower end cap of the airbag will never change position in relation to the upper mount/camber plate. 

If you use the airbag to spin the entire assembly while it is bolted to the vehicle you run the risk of spinning the bag loose.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I understand where you are going with this, but no it is not the same thing, you NEVER want to adjust the bag up or down. When adjusting the lower strut mount the lower end cap of the airbag will never change position in relation to the upper mount/camber plate.
> 
> If you use the airbag to spin the entire assembly while it is bolted to the vehicle you run the risk of spinning the bag loose.


Even if you loosen the top three bolts and drop the whole assembly down?


----------



## Paulbag (Jun 5, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I understand where you are going with this, but no it is not the same thing, you NEVER want to adjust the bag up or down. When adjusting the lower strut mount the lower end cap of the airbag will never change position in relation to the upper mount/camber plate.
> 
> If you use the airbag to spin the entire assembly while it is bolted to the vehicle you run the risk of spinning the bag loose.


I don't really understand what exactly the difference is if i loosen the locking ring and move the entire top screw the threaded body down? The airbag isn't actually moving on it's threads (I made sure and watched this), it stays in the same place but the entire threaded assembly moves in relation to the bottom strut mount. 

I've checked for leaks and left the car raised for a few days and it hasn't dropped any PSI so everything seems to be good. ONly thing is the knocks which I spoke to Jeremy about and he ensures me it is normal for the bottom bellow to pop.

Thanks for the help though! 

Really appreciate it! :thumbup:


----------



## palma (May 16, 2010)

I was wondering about this popping noise too. You guys sure it's just the bag itself? I wish there was a video of this somewhere online. 

Btw I did exactly what you are referring to with the adjustment of the bag. I spun the bag AND threaded section out from the lower portion of the strut which effectively gave me more total height. This didn't spin the bag free from the threaded section at all and I have no leaks. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Guys you really DO NOT want to thread the bag at all. Make sure you are making the adjustment at the lower mount only.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Guys you really DO NOT want to thread the bag at all. Make sure you are making the adjustment at the lower mount only.


I'll expand on this a little bit...

You don't want to thread the bag because they're sealed to the strut with rubber seals. If you twist the bag, you will shred the seals and end up with a number of leaks. It's an aweseome time to replace those seals too! 

Thread the lower mount. Just keep the stroke of the shock in mind when you're threading the lower mount.


----------



## palma (May 16, 2010)

Btw how thick are these bags?


----------



## Louie Aguilar (Mar 12, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, it is very bad! You must screw the bag all the way back down and check for leaks.
> 
> Length adjustments on our performance series struts must be done at the lower mount.


That still doesn't answer


[email protected] said:


> Yes, it is very bad! You must screw the bag all the way back down and check for leaks.
> 
> Length adjustments on our performance series struts must be done at the lower mount.


What about the popping sound


----------

